# Twilight-Saga Breaking Dawn: So eklig wird Renesmees Geburt



## Mandalorianer (23 März 2011)

*Die Szene ist im Kasten
Breaking Dawn: So eklig wird Renesmees Geburt​*


Die wohl spekulärste Szene der gesamten Twilight-Saga ist die Geburt der kleinen Renesmee (Mackenzie Foy, 10), der Tochter von Bella (Kristen Stewart, 20) und Edward (Robert Pattinson, 24). Im vierten Teil Breaking Dawn wird das halb Mensch-, halb Vampirmädchen das Licht der Welt erblicken. Und kein Geringerer als ihr Vater führt die Geburt via Kaiserschnitt durch.

Wie ihr euch vielleicht noch aus der Buchvorlage erinnern könnt, benutzt Edward seine scharfen Vampirzähne, um die Fruchtblase zu durchbeißen. Da darf man wirklich gespannt sein, wie die Verantwortlichen diese speziellen Sekunden filmisch umsetzen wollen, um die Kinogänger nicht zu schockieren. Gegenüber Total Film erzählte Frauenschwarm Robert nun, dass die Kaiserschnitt-Szene längst abgedreht sei. „Yeah, ich hab's getan. Ich habe es zerkaut und ausgespuckt!“ So genau wollten wir es gar nicht wissen!

Immerhin sagte Rob zuvor noch im Gespräch bei Ryan Seacrest, dass der Eclipse-Nachfolger „ganz anders als die anderen Filme“ werde, nämlich „mehr wie ein Horrorfilm.“ Die Vorstellung, eine Fruchtblase mit den bloßen Zähnen zu durchtrennen, grenzt tatsächlich an einen Horror. 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

hmm interesting :/


----------

